# cracked plastic on the instrument cluster



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

I was wondering if on the 04(same as the 05-06 I'm guessing) if there is a place to just buy the plastic covering infront of the cluster and about how hard it is to install. Also I have no clue how it has a crack in it, was there when I bought the car.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Which part are you referring to? Take a pic so we can see exactly what part


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

the clear plastic that protects the instrument panel


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

You're looking for GM part #92145552. I've seen them on places like Amazon.com for under $25 but you could also try places like GM Parts Direct, etc.


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

HP11 said:


> You're looking for GM part #92145552. I've seen them on places like Amazon.com for under $25 but you could also try places like GM Parts Direct, etc.


You rock! is it easy/quick to replace?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I remember reading a thread a long time ago about it, but it is not very hard. Remove the entire cluster and there should be little wedges that need to be pushed in with a flat head screwdriver that allow the glass to come off.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Falco21 said:


> I remember reading a thread a long time ago about it, but it is not very hard. Remove the entire cluster and there should be little wedges that need to be pushed in with a flat head screwdriver that allow the glass to come off.


You are correct. I've done it a few times. I actually threw out my spare cluster that I bought to mess with the shift light. It had a mint clear lense on it.

I'm fairly sure you get still buy the lense from GM though.


----------



## Firehawk68McLeod (Apr 14, 2012)

Its pretty easy to do. maybe a good time to mod your gauges with new leds so there are no more green. Ive seen people switching to blue. looks good.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Firehawk68McLeod said:


> Its pretty easy to do. maybe a good time to mod your gauges with new leds so there are no more green. Ive seen people switching to blue. looks good.


You have to send them out to be done.


----------



## Firehawk68McLeod (Apr 14, 2012)

Falco21 said:


> You have to send them out to be done.



$25 for a new lens or buy a used complete cluster for around $50 and have a spare and maybe ship it out


----------

